# Schwinn hurricane 5



## caprice classics (Nov 23, 2012)

a picture of a pair of hurricane 5s i had a few years back.


----------



## macr0w (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice


----------



## justindwright (Feb 28, 2013)

nice! I have a blue one, someone put an aftermarket 5spd shifter on the frame like the krates, and put a regular stingray style banana seat and sissy bar on it, ape hangers, and the chaingaurd is gone  Id love to have a stock one.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 8, 2013)

*Girls huricane*

There is a shop in the chicago area that came across a girls huricane. I guess it was a prototype. Cool looking


----------

